# ntop SSL(read)ERROR



## kondziq (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Guys,

When going to ntop statistics (www) I get this error: 


```
Sat Aug  7 19:49:09 2010  SSL(read)ERROR [Thread 10354]: error:140940E5:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:ssl handshake failure
at /usr/src/secure/lib/libssl/../../../crypto/openssl/ssl/s3_pkt.c(854)
```

Anyone encountered something like this ? I read on google ntop has problems with TLS. If I switch TLS in my browser off it indeed helps, but that's not very good solution :\ Any other ideas ? 

Thanks in advance, 
K.


----------

